# 20 amp GFCI breaker pops when pool pump is turned on.



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Bypass the GFCI and put a 7-1/2w incand. lamp in series with the ground wire that is downstream of the GFCI. More than 1v across the lamp due to current in the ground wire is a legitimate ground fault.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

jagrunner said:


> My guess is that the GFCI breaker could not handle the power when I would turn on the pump.


Yet it did OK for ten years. Hmmmmmm.
And the lights alone work fine. Hmmmmmmm.

I think you have a problem in the motor and should have it checked out. And PUT THE GFI BREAKER BACK IN!


Also, you should NOT have the lights on the pump circuit. Do you mean an underwater light? If so then I suspect more is wrong than you know. :whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yet it did OK for ten years. Hmmmmmm.
> And the lights alone work fine. Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> I think you have a problem in the motor and should have it checked out. And PUT THE GFI BREAKER BACK IN!
> ...


 
X2 with Pete's comment.

If you have pump and in pool luminaire on the *same* circuit then you have very serious issue with code and maybe other thing need to be straighten out.

and yeah put the GFCI breaker back NEVER run the pump circuit without GFCI at all this is very important part !!!!


Merci,Marc


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My pumps on 240v setup.....no GFCI at all 
....now required under NEC 2008?

But it is on a dedicated circuit
Pool light ALWAYS on a GFCI circuit - NO EXCEPTION !!!

Seperate immediately & install another GFCI for the light
Put the GFCI back in for the pump


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Dave .,

Unforetally.,

Yes the 240 volt pool pump have to be on GFCI on 2008 NEC code cycle.

I don't have the excat NEC number but I do recalled it was stated clear in 2008 NEC code. that came out not too long ago when the 2008 NEC code change show up.

Merci,Marc


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Yes the 240 volt pool pump have to be on GFCI on 2008 NEC code cycle.
> 
> I don't have the excat NEC number


I believe you're referring to 680.22(B)


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

jagrunner said:


> So what I did was remove the GFCI 20 amp breaker and replaced with a regular 20 breaker and it works fine.


And you're probably the type that put a penny behind your fuses when they blew and said "it works fine." :furious: I know I wouldn't let my kids in that pool! 

Put a new GFCI back in, who cares if the old one is "good." A 20A GFCI will cost you $35 at Lowes, likely cheaper online, go order one NOW!

Oh, and fix the lighting issue now too!


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Pro*

I know this is a DIY site however I recommend you call a pro now.

Water and electric no no.

Just a recommendation that's all.


----------



## GregL (Mar 19, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> X2 with Pete's comment.
> 
> If you have pump and in pool luminaire on the *same* circuit then you have very serious issue with code and maybe other thing need to be straighten out.
> 
> ...


I build pools (I am not an electrician) but the GFCI outlet and light(s) of the pool are on the same circuit when we build pools. I do inground and the pumps we use are 240V on their own circuit, but it is proper to have the light(s) on the GFCI outlet circuit as it provides GFCI protection to the light(s). If there was a problem with the light it would trip the GFCI when the light was turned on.

I would suspect the pump has a fault in it somewhere. You should be able to uncover the plug connection to the pump and see if something is amiss in there, like water on a spade connector. More than likely the pump internally has an issue and needs to be replaced.

That said, after years of use a GFCI can go bad. The circuitry is very sensitive. I have seen this on hot tubs more than once, where the GFCI keeps tripping and after hours of diagnosis we find the GFCI has just gone bad.

First thing is to purchase a new GFCI outlet and install it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

GregL said:


> I do inground and the pumps we use are 240V on their own circuit, but it is proper to have the light(s) on the GFCI outlet circuit as it provides GFCI protection to the light(s).


I have to say, this is NOT exactly true. 
It is sometimes acceptable with have the lights on with a receptacle circuit, but it is NOT mandatory, required or proper. 
Yes, pool lights require GFI protection, but this is not the only way.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Original poster has not been back to the site...ever


----------

